# Clown Fish



## jfsjr17 (Mar 26, 2014)

Hello my fellow gta reefers. Just a little fyi for everyone. I got a pair of mocha clownfish from swissguard ( Vic ) back in August. They are growing like weeds and have been hosting my various torches and frogspawn like they were anemones. ( I don't have any nems. ) Both are turning black and white with just a little bit of orange. I wanted something other than "Nemo" so this is working out perfectly for me. 

Tks for reading .
Jim 


Pic #1 New guys in tank
Pic #2 Hosting. Where's the clown?
Pic 3/4 Swimming around the torch.


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*looking good*

looking good sir DUMB DUMB &#8230;&#8230; fish look awesome jimmy &#8230;
finally got a sneak peak at some of your secret stash , cant wait to see the 90 up and running &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.

great fish vic


----------

